# Foose Cruze Give away



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Check this Cruze out. They will be giving it away at the Toronto Auto Show.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.302920833077318.66016.192487664120636&type=3


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Not big on the color scheme, but nice, nonetheless. I really like the wheels!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looked pretty nice. The green is a little bright but the paintwork is awesome!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I LOVE Chip Foose, but this Cruze looks terrible. Exhaust tips and rear fascia are the only decent looking things on the car


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I LOVE Chip Foose, but this Cruze looks terrible. Exhaust tips and rear fascia are the only decent looking things on the car


+1


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I LOVE Chip Foose, but this Cruze looks terrible. Exhaust tips and rear fascia are the only decent looking things on the car


Rims -colored lip + rear fascia = win. Otherwise I completely agree.

Only question now is will they mass-produce those foose rims or will they keep it custom for that car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The wheels are the only part I like. While I am all for having a greater choice of colors on cars, that combination does not work for me.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's being auctioned for the charity ('Sick Kids Hospital' of Toronto, Canada), not given away, I understand.

...but, *metallic-Shrek-green *is NOT _my_ color, for sure!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's being auctioned for the charity ('Sick Kids Hospital' of Toronto, Canada), not given away, I understand.
> 
> ...but, *metallic-Shrek-green *is NOT _my_ color, for sure!


It's a raffle. Make a donation fill out a ballot. Draw will be next weekend. If you think this is bright, you should see the Hot Wheels Camaro they have there. Metallic/chrome green.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

There was a huge article about this car and for spending over 75,000 in upgrades this is by far a waste of money, to me it only looks like paint was slapped on. So far the nicest cruze I have seen (just my opinion) is the kicker cruze on air ride. Other then that Im a fan of his other creativity.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I would buy it. I like the color


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The web site states that they only upgraded paint rims, tires, exhaust, interior leather,body kit and lowered the car. Doesn't seem like 75k...
not like the car was on "overhauled".


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> There was a huge article about this car and for spending over 75,000 in upgrades this is by far a waste of money, to me it only looks like paint was slapped on. So far the nicest cruze I have seen (just my opinion) is the kicker cruze on air ride. Other then that Im a fan of his other creativity.


75k?! I've seen nicer cars here with much less than 10k in upgrades.

This is probably the worst project by Foose in my option. I usually love his projects.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I saw this yesterday... they were giving it away? So not my taste.


----------

